# Problema con enigmail

## publiosulpicio

Salve a tutti. Se provo a mandare una mail con thinderbird, firmandola, ottengo il seguente errore

```

Send operation aborted

Error - encryption command failed

gpg command line output

/usr/bin/gpg --charset utf8 --bath ---tty --status-fd 2 -t --clearsign -u 0xF4B9452F --use-agent

can't connect to `/tmp/seahorse-iRt3RG/S.gpg-agent`: Connetion refused

gpg: can't connect to the agent - trying fall back

can't connect to `/home/ricky/.gnupg/S.gpg-agent`: No such file or directory

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

(pinentry:6544) Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0

gpg-agent[6543]: can't connect server: ec=4.16383

gpg-agent[6543]: can't connect to the PIN entry module: End of file

gpg-agent[6543]: command get_passphrase failed: No pinentry

gpg: problem with the agent: No pinentry

gpg: skipped "0xF4B9452F": General error

gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: General error

```

Non ho idea di cosa voglia dire.. qualche suggerimento?

----------

## publiosulpicio

Nessuna idea?

----------

## marziods

ha smesso di funzionare di punto in bianco oppure non ha mai funzionato? se ha  cessato di funzionare ti ricordi che operazione hai fatto?

----------

